

Compressive Sensing (video by Emmanuel Candes) - drallison
http://ee380.stanford.edu/permlinks/Candes.html

======
drallison
This is part of the regular Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium Series.
Visit <http://ee380.stanford.edu> to see other talks about other aspects of
computer systems.

